# How to set stock Home Launcher as default?



## mzimand (Jun 6, 2011)

I installed ADW and Launcher Pro as soon as I got my Bionic. They both work however when I clear my defaults and press the Home Button I only see ADW and Launcher Pro, no Stock Home Launcher option. I have tried everything and the only way to get back to home launcher is using a home switcher app but I cannot make the stock Launcher the default without removing(or freezing with Titanuim) ADW and Launcher Pro. I am rooted.


----------



## Sensatti (Jun 6, 2011)

Its the same with Go Launcher, Zeam etc, the default launcher auto disables itself when it detects any other home replacement app present. I think thats the way it was designed..

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## mzimand (Jun 6, 2011)

Apparently this was an issue with other Blur devices and an app on the market called HomeSmack allows to set the stock Home Screen as the default when you install other home launchers. I have tested it and it works on the Bionic


----------

